# Hebrew Grammars



## AV1611 (Jan 26, 2008)

Well I have started to learn Hebrew (informally) and we are using Biblical Hebrew: An Introductory Grammar by Page H. Kelley although I have been using A Grammar for Biblical Hebrew by C. L. Seow. What are your thoughts on these grammars?


----------



## Casey (Jan 26, 2008)

I used Seow in my Hebrew class in seminary. It was good, but had a bunch of typos which my professor pointed out -- I scribbled these corrections into my copy. I hope they've fixed them! I have never used another grammar so I can't speak to any others.


----------



## ReformationArt (Jan 26, 2008)

When I was at WSC, we used Futato's Grammar
https://www.eisenbrauns.com/ECOM/_2AA14453H.HTM

I believe it is also available in Bibleworks and Logos.

When at WTS-Dallas, we used Ross's grammar:
Amazon.com: Introducing Biblical Hebrew: Books: Allen P. Ross


----------



## Bygracealone (Jan 26, 2008)

We used Kelly at RPTS and I found it to be very good, though I couldn't compare it to any other... 

Incidentally, once you learn it, keep using it, or else you'll end up like me... :-( I've forgotten most, if not all the Hebrew I learned in seminary (and I did very well in class). But, if you don't keep up on it, it fades away fast...


----------



## bookslover (Jan 26, 2008)

Bygracealone said:


> We used Kelly at RPTS and I found it to be very good, though I couldn't compare it to any other...
> 
> Incidentally, once you learn it, keep using it, or else you'll end up like me... :-( I've forgotten most, if not all the Hebrew I learned in seminary (and I did very well in class). But, if you don't keep up on it, it fades away fast...



I appreciate the honest admission of faded-away Hebrew - especially from a working pastor! Don't let your Session find out! I'm kidding...

Back in the Ancient Times, I studied first-year Hebrew using Jacob Weingreen's grammer (1st edition, 1939; 2nd edition, 1959). I guess it's not much used anymore; at least that's my impression.


----------



## Archlute (Jan 26, 2008)

I've used Seow, Futato, and a few others - use Futato. His clear layout and well planned progression of concepts is superior to that of Seow. Also, his explanation of basic Hebrew syntactical categories and their usage, along with the simple and well thought out beginner's exercises which are found at the conclusion of every chapter, are to be preferred. I actually found his Grammar to be enjoyable.


----------



## AV1611 (Jan 27, 2008)

Archlute said:


> I've used Seow, Futato, and a few others - use Futato. His clear layout and well planned progression of concepts is superior to that of Seow. Also, his explanation of basic Hebrew syntactical categories and their usage, along with the simple and well thought out beginner's exercises which are found at the conclusion of every chapter, are to be preferred. I actually found his Grammar to be enjoyable.



It is certainly on my wish list


----------

